
A Student’s Guide to the Digital World (2009) [pdf] - steven741
https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-004-computation-structures-spring-2009/study-materials/MIT6_004s09_study_digital_guide.pdf
======
thelastbender12
The MIT year one EECS courses are a gem! Going through the MITx version of the
_Circuits and Electronics_ course in 2012 actually made me realize that
circuits down at the level of NFET and CMOS gates are also abstractions, which
I had a fairly hard time grappling with earlier.

~~~
scarecrowbob
I'm in the second week of MITx 6.002... I feel so fortunate that there is so
much free material out there.

I'm 40, and in the last 9 moths or so I've been able to get back into doing
calculus well enough that I can follow these kinds of classes.

That fact has been making the next 40 years or whatever I have a lot more
palatable to know that if I want I can enjoy working with this stuff.

